# Anyone know if SEPTA still uses the AEM-7 train sets on morning rush h



## Thunder Road (May 23, 2012)

Specifically on the R3...er um, I mean...West Trenton Line? At one point they called these the Neshaminy Limited and the Something Else Limited, and they ran with Comet cars and the AEM-7 loco instead of the Silverliner IV beer cans. Is this still true?


----------



## Train2104 (May 23, 2012)

The push pulls are still out there. But there have been recent mechanical problems and MU substitutions aren't rare.


----------



## Thunder Road (May 24, 2012)

Train2104 said:


> The push pulls are still out there. But there have been recent mechanical problems and MU substitutions aren't rare.


Ok thanks. I'll let you know what I get tomorrow morning.


----------



## Acela150 (May 24, 2012)

They run on the Trenton, Paoli/Thorndale, West Trenton, Wilmington/Newark, and Media/Elywn. Look in the Timetables for details. They terminate at 30th Street and Temple U. The ALP runs with the NJT Comets and runs to/from West Trenton. I can tell you the NJT Comet set runs on the first Push-Pull in the afternoon to West Trenton. There's one to Trenton, Newark and Elwyn. Two to West Trenton, and I am almost certain 1 to Thorndale and 1 to Malvern, in the morning and afternoon. One of which runs non stop to Paoli. I think that's the first. The other runs Express to Bryn Mawr local to Malvern. Vise Versa with the Morning trains. Their are Seven used out of Eight.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 25, 2012)

All of SEPTA's named trains, such as the Great Valley Flyer, run with push pulls. They are used on fast express service, where their economical benefits over a MU are most obvious, and an MUs tractive advantage is largely irrelevant.


----------



## Thunder Road (May 26, 2012)

Was indeed a Comet trainset.

Nearly empty when I got on at Neshaminy Falls but we had about dozen standers by the time we left Bethayres (and then expressed to Temple).

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Acela150 (May 26, 2012)

Thunder Road said:


> Was indeed a Comet trainset.
> 
> Nearly empty when I got on at Neshaminy Falls but we had about dozen standers by the time we left Bethayres (and then expressed to Temple).
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Septa or Ex-NJT Bombers?


----------



## Thunder Road (Jun 2, 2012)

Acela150 said:


> Thunder Road said:
> 
> 
> > Was indeed a Comet trainset.
> ...


Septic.


----------

